# Swap



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

I have a thunderbolt, and the LED light is dead, and I need to call Verizon, instead of getting a 5th phone, I'm going to try and swap for a bionic, is it worth it?

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> I have a thunderbolt, and the LED light is dead, and I need to call Verizon, instead of getting a 5th phone, I'm going to try and swap for a bionic, is it worth it?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L


Yes.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Without going through the debt thread, simple question, is there a root and an AOSP ROM?

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## eraursls1984 (Sep 21, 2011)

I went through 6 t bolts before they sent me a bionic, and I'm much happier with the bionic. I don't think there is a ASOP Rom that has everything working yet, but it seems to be coming along. I checked a few days ago and CM didn't have 3g or 4g working, only 1x, and a few other minor bugs, but data was the only thing keeping me from trying it. There are ASOP like roms though, and that's what normally works best for me battery wise and performance (BAMF stripped was my favorite roms on the t bolt)


----------



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

I went through 3 Thunderbolts. The signal and battery life was horrible. The TBolt has an amazing camera, but Sense got annoying after a while. I rooted it and got the extended battery which made the phone a bit more bearable but after I got my Bionic there was no second thought.. The Thunderbolt went to ebay and my Bionic and I lived happily ever after.


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm currently running ICS (CM9) on my bionic and if you aren't concerned with having 3G, or a camera, or flash content access, plus maybe a few other things such as gtalk and I believe corporate sync has issues, then you will be satisfied.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------

